# driving other cars



## andy_pearcy (Nov 20, 2006)

does anybody know any insurance companies that will allow me ( at the age of 21) to drive other cars 3rd party with the owners consent, thanks


----------



## Rob W (Jun 16, 2002)

andy_pearcy said:


> does anybody know any insurance companies that will allow me ( at the age of 21) to drive other cars 3rd party with the owners consent, thanks


 Basically if you have fully comprehensive insurance you should be able to drive other cars that are not registered to you as long as they are insured by someone.

Rob


----------



## SB Performance (Sep 17, 2006)

It has to say that on your policy though. Try Quinn Direct mate.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

As Rob has said, normally thats a perk you get when your'e over 21, in your case you are. So as long as you have your own fully comp policy, you should be o.k.


----------



## zig-zag (Nov 30, 2007)

well i went with endsleigh to get that benefit.
I'm pretty sure your insurance has to state that you have any car cover.
Mine does as I needed to get any car insurance.
So try endsleigh


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

All insurers are trying to remove DOC from policies that currently have it as people were abusing it use and most misunderstand the purpose of it - i.e. to get you home in an emergency - my mate drove my GT-R home under DOC when I got really sick once. If you use it to drove another car outside what the insurer believes is a special situation you are un-insured. For example you are NOT covered for the odd drive in your dad/bro/uncle's RUF 911 lol!


----------



## uglymother (Apr 11, 2007)

Eveyone thinks they are insured but there not.

This is why i have a traders policy, so i can drive anything i like up to £16,000 (payout) excluding scoobys (oh well)

This only costs be £580 a year and im only 27. and my dirty two is a named car.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

uglymother said:


> Eveyone thinks they are insured but there not.
> 
> This is why i have a traders policy, so i can drive anything i like up to £16,000 (payout) excluding scoobys (oh well)
> 
> This only costs be £580 a year and im only 27. and my dirty two is a named car.


You do need to be a trader of course as if not come accident time they will require to see fin evident of at least 3 to 4 cars deals within the year, if none then no insurance although all companies are different.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

uglymother said:


> Eveyone thinks they are insured but there not.


Surely if it says so in the insurance document, you are insured


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

CSB said:


> Surely if it says so in the insurance document, you are insured


Ever tried getting money back out from an insurance company? They'll try every stinking trick in the book to weasel their way out of paying up.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

bell offer it as an option on their policies, i have been using it for the last few years, has been ok if i have been chosen as a designated driver when car has been off the road or whatever. Has been fine with police and so on as it says im covered on my policy document.
But saying that i wouldnt fancy having to claim under it!

And yes it has to state you are covered to be actually covered, so many times i speak to police friends who pull people over and they say they are covered as they are fully comp. It is very rare that their insurer does cover them!


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Spearmint said:


> Ever tried getting money back out from an insurance company? They'll try every stinking trick in the book to weasel their way out of paying up.


Yeh I can see that with any policy


----------



## andy_pearcy (Nov 20, 2006)

hi i have been with flexibell for the past couple of years and now they has stopped under 25s from driving other cars 3rd party, does anybody know of anywhere else that would do this i am now 22 years old, just make life a lot easier and cheaper, lol many thanks


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

I wonder how many people are deliberately insured on cheap cars, but drive something far more expensive/quicker under the 3rd party clause...

Traders insurance sucks if you ever crash. Kiss goodbye to the money to replace the car unless you can prove you are trading. You might be able to blag a few minor mods to still get the payout, but how do you find an excuse for saying you're a trader when you're blatantly not.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

MartyV said:


> I wonder how many people are deliberately insured on cheap cars, but drive something far more expensive/quicker under the 3rd party clause...
> 
> Traders insurance sucks if you ever crash. Kiss goodbye to the money to replace the car unless you can prove you are trading. You might be able to blag a few minor mods to still get the payout, but how do you find an excuse for saying you're a trader when you're blatantly not.


The DOC cover is only applicable to cars not owned by you and not registered in your name so insuring a cheap car doesn't work. It is also only whilst you drive, so if you get out of the car it has no cover and must be off the road or insured by its owner! Plus its TPO cover so you wouldn't want to drive anthing decent on it anyway.


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Quin does it.. my mate is 17 and she is able to drive other cars .... and think her cover is 3rd party fire and theft


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

x.laura.x said:


> Quin does it.. my mate is 17 and she is able to drive other cars .... and think her cover is 3rd party fire and theft


Hi. Regardless of what cover you have on your car. the "driving other cars" bit of your policy will only ever be Thrd Party only. Deffo.


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

waltong said:


> Hi. Regardless of what cover you have on your car. the "driving other cars" bit of your policy will only ever be Thrd Party only. Deffo.


yehhh i was answering the lads answer on which companies do it lol...


----------

